# BALER BELT LIFE SPAN



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

What is the average belt life? Yea I a lot of factors play into this. Got a Vermeer 5410 late model that has baled 3500 bales. It just didn't seem right today on first time out this year. It still makes a pretty and tight bale, just dont want to eject sometimes.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Had over 15,000 bales on my NH644 when I traded it, original belts yet. Had a few bearings go out, hay got wet, baler left, replaced with newer one.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

When I was talking to the sales man when I bought my kuhn discbine he was telling me about a kuhn baler on demo somewhere in the states that had 80000 bales on it when they replaced the betls. They are endless belts so that makes them last longer. He was telling me since they replaced the belts they but another 20000 bales on this machine. But to answer your question it all depends. You can have a baler with a few thousand bales on it that needs new belts cause the baler is 20 years old and the belts are rotten. Or a new baler with the belt tracking not set right and wrecks the belts.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a a Rebel 5410. Dealer said it would roll haylage. Well it did but screwed up all the splices. Vermeer replaced them though.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought a '91 JD last year and only had to redo one fastener. Looks like it was a victim of a foreign object, not normal wear. No idea as to how many bales it made. It had a couple of belts that the diamond tread looked fairly new as compared to the rest.

Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Had about 25,000 bales on Vermeer 605 sj when I replaced the belts.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Was it store inside? Tension off thebelts? Walls shine? If the belts aaren't torn/ratty at the prices today I would eliminate all other possibilities. Does it still start a bale well? If replacing I would measure one for length and check what it should be. Good luck


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep tracking off a bit. Replaced lacing with alligator clips, got tired of replacing that little wire every 200 bales or so. Also done a little fine tuning. Back running like a champ again. Sure hoping for a good year. Thanks


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

My SM has 6200 bales on it so I asked my dealer about the belts. He told me I shouldn't have to do anything but normal maintenance before 15000 bales. We put up of alfalfa hay which isn't as abrasive as some types of hay. Mel


----------



## Carl.Shannon (Sep 5, 2010)

I've got a JD 430 baler. I'm putting on new belts and trying to save old belts for spares. Old belts have the JD Mato splice. I have the pins completely out but belts will not separate. Both ends are loose, just the middle seems to have compressed and will not release. I have beat with hammer for a while, tried to drive two pins (one top and one bottom), however nothing works. Outside of cutting, any ideas? thanks


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Carl.Shannon said:


> I've got a JD 430 baler. I'm putting on new belts and trying to save old belts for spares. Old belts have the JD Mato splice. I have the pins completely out but belts will not separate. Both ends are loose, just the middle seems to have compressed and will not release. I have beat with hammer for a while, tried to drive two pins (one top and one bottom), however nothing works. Outside of cutting, any ideas? thanks


More than likely there is part of the pin left in the belt. The pins if not changed will wear groves then break into peices that lock themselfs in place. Its time consuming to work the inch long broken bits out but with enough time and swearing it can be done.

If you are saving the belts for spares they may be streched a bit any way. Could you cut the splices out and put new splices on?

I dont think it would make them too short.

CW


----------



## Carl.Shannon (Sep 5, 2010)

The pin came out in one whole piece ( I change the pins each year and only bale 300 or so). the splice had just spread out on itself and Three of them just would not turn loose. I even tried pulling them apart with a chain. I gave up and just cut them out.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

cwright said:


> More than likely there is part of the pin left in the belt. The pins if not changed will wear groves then break into peices that lock themselfs in place. Its time consuming to work the inch long broken bits out but with enough time and swearing it can be done.
> 
> If you are saving the belts for spares they may be streched a bit any way. Could you cut the splices out and put new splices on?
> 
> ...


Round baler belts are 35' or so. A new splice takes 2". 2"/(35x12) = .00476 or rounded off 0.5% You think for one minute that your belts are going to be out of balance with one another for that miniscule amount. I don't think so. Stretch variances would be worse than that.

Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Texasmark said:


> You think for one minute that your belts are going to be out of balance with one another for that miniscule amount. I don't think so.
> 
> Mark


Up late last night?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Texasmark said:


> Round baler belts are 35' or so. A new splice takes 2". 2"/(35x12) = .00476 or rounded off 0.5% You think for one minute that your belts are going to be out of balance with one another for that miniscule amount. I don't think so. Stretch variances would be worse than that.
> 
> Mark


I had that argument with the parts man,he told me 2" isn't going to matter.Bullshit it lasted 100 bales.I got to take the belt back and make a Dutchman to get it to correct length.


----------

